# Saddle Fitter recommendations?



## horcrrux (12 October 2014)

Can anyone recommend a saddle fitter in the North West (near Cronton)? Have been reading a few threads and just don't know who to go with! Would like to part-ex if possible, and not looking to spend a lot unfortunately only around £4-500.
Have heard mixed reviews about Village Saddlery, some say he's really good but others say he just wants to sell his saddles and not interested in people who don't want to spend a lot. 
I've read that Lavinia Mitchell is good but couldn't find much info? where is she based? 
Thanks


----------



## Annie B. (13 October 2014)

Hi, I rate David Ashton at village saddlery very highly, he can buff people up the wrong way but he doesn't suffer fools gladly and gets frustrated when people want something for nothing. I love his direct approach and have my balance saddle checked by him for fit on my aged mare, an Albion saddle fitted by him for my cob (which everyone likes riding in ) and a Albion saddle that he worked with albion with as my 18 hand youngster needed a special gusset and larger flaps on the saddle so it didn't look like a pea on a drum. He also knows and works well with my equine physio. On the downside I have only seen his second hand down at about £700 but excellent condition, give him a call and have a chat you never know what he has in.


----------



## dressagelove (13 October 2014)

Please please don't use David. He has a shocking rep, almost everyone I have spoken about him thinks he's terrible. All he wants to do is sell you expensive saddles which don't fit the horse. I bought a brand new Amerigo from him, saw a huge loss in performance in my horse, and numerous back problems. Went back to him with it asking to return or exchange it and I had a rather rude response, telling me it fitted when he last saw the horse and hence forth ignored the rest of my communication. He just wants to sell expensive saddles IMO.

If you want more proof that David is a poor fitter, there is a thread on here - North West section, about saddlers and a lot of people have had experiences similar to mine.... coincidence? I think not. 

I went then with Lavinia, and she is just FABULOUS. You won't regret using her, although her saddles san be pricey, you can find second hand ones, but they are like hen's teeth cos she is so amazing. 

Her website is http://www.laviniamitchell.com/

I also use Tina, she is based in Derby (I think) and she comes over to fit mine for me - she is a Lavinia Mitchell approved fitter and she's great. if you would like her number, PM me and I will send it to you. If you get Lavinia, or Tina out, they explain to you the ideas behind the way they fit saddles and it is completely right, makes perfect logical sense and they clearly are passionate and knowledgable about what they do.


----------



## fuzzle (16 October 2014)

I have had a nightmare with saddle fitters the only one which i would highly recommend is Nigel 07889946723, i bought a very expensive saddle from a master saddle fitters which didnt fit well at all, the company whom i bought the saddle from came out 3x and well they walked away not wanting to know!!! i paid 3 saddle fitters to come out and everyone tried to sell me a different saddle and didnt want to help me with the expensive one which i had bought. Nigel was recommended to me and he was AMAZING the only one which got my saddle right and not once did he try and sell me another, i would only use him now he was brilliant!!!xx


----------



## Micky (17 October 2014)

Second vote for David, a lot of controversy here i know, but I have used him for 7 years, he never takes the micky, never tried to sell me an expensive saddle ( wanted an albion beforehand anyway), doesnt reflock or wotnot if its not needed.  
I've just had mine adjusted (majorly) and it fits a dream, my horse isnt narky anymore when i go to saddle up, so i know its a good fit, probably wont need to see him again for a year/year and half now. Also recommended him to several people over the years, who all are v happy with his services/saddles.


----------



## horcrrux (25 October 2014)

fuzzle said:



			I have had a nightmare with saddle fitters the only one which i would highly recommend is Nigel 07889946723, i bought a very expensive saddle from a master saddle fitters which didnt fit well at all, the company whom i bought the saddle from came out 3x and well they walked away not wanting to know!!! i paid 3 saddle fitters to come out and everyone tried to sell me a different saddle and didnt want to help me with the expensive one which i had bought. Nigel was recommended to me and he was AMAZING the only one which got my saddle right and not once did he try and sell me another, i would only use him now he was brilliant!!!xx
		
Click to expand...

Does he bring out saddles to try? Got given an old GP with my mare and it's a bad fit and I want a dressage  Where is he based?


----------

